# Shadows of the Fourth Age (A story about Endor after The One Ring was destroyed



## Dave Peverall (Oct 23, 2018)

Mae Govannen! Welcome to an experiment...I am going to use the rules from Adventures in Middle-earth(c) to create a story. Weird thing is, I will be doing this solo! I will be as impartial to the die, and let things fall where they may...95% of the time! 

Middle-earth is now recovering from the War of the Rings, and after a few years, there are opportunities for adventurers. There are a few things about the mechanics of the story you need to know. 
1) Magic in my Middle-earth is mid-range. I will try to stay away from the flashiest spells. There will be no teleport, raising the dead, etc.
2) I am pulling ideas from all over the place, from the books I have, and change them to fit my narrative.
3) For players of Adventures in Middle-earth, after every action that needs a DC roll, I will put the adjusted result of that roll in brackets.


----------

